# how do you hatch?



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I was curious what do u do for lockdown with the eggs? 

Do you,

- lay em down on their sides on the metal grate that came with the incubator? 
- put something inside? If so what? 
- let them hatch in an egg carton insde the incubator?
- none of the above... describe the way u put em in lock down.

I am curious about egg cartons for lock down. Is it safe? I watched a video on you tube where 1 chick hatched and its head drooped over the side of thecarton.
Do you hatch in egg carton? What is ur opinion?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Last year was my first year and I just layed them on the grate. I learned the hard way its not good for the babies navals . So now I have drawer liner in my bator. It is soft anf washable so can be used over and over. Also its only $1 for a roll of it at the dollar store.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I put paper towels over the grate. That way it is easy to clean. Also DO NOT leave eggs in the cartons for hatching. The babies need to be able to rock and roll the eggs to be able to get out.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Like a mother hen would, I just lay them on its side.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

I would buy an egg turner for $40 at rural king. It rotates the eggs every couple hours. The yoke has to have exercise, and this is the most effective way. The turner turns them atomaticly without battiers, it plugs into the wall, it fits in most incubators.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I do have an automatic turner. 
I think the egg carton is also bad. And thinking of using paper towels. Last year I used cupcake wrappers...didn't really do much. Lol.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Set them on paper towls, an mark each side of the egg. Rotate the egg to the other mark every 6-8 hours.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Or u can place them in the top of the egg carton that has no holding spots. The lid.


----------

